# Earth Day



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

how is the best way to celebrate Earth Day in your Tesla? (please don't say by using a discount code)


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Got it


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

They should definitely make a Tesla in that color.


----------

